# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  HTV1 -sada!!!

## Sun

Emisija o dojenju, Maja gostuju

Pali odmah!!   :Smile:

----------


## Paulita

Gledala. I žao mi je da nisam uspjela dobiti na telefon da pitam mišljenje dr o tandemu.

----------


## spock

I ja htjela pitati o tandemu. Maja je bila izvrsna!

----------


## meda

repriza sutra u 5.55

----------


## jadranka605

5.55 ujutro???

----------


## Amalthea

Ma kakvi. Počela je u 5:35.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## jadranka605

Šteta...

----------


## RinaS

Gledala sam i ne mogu reci da sam bas zadovoljna cijelom emisijom. Maja je bila super, al opet (kao i u nekim drugim emisijama) mi se cini da nije stigla reci sve sto je htjela ili mogla. Tema je bila dojenje, a puno toga o dojenju nismo culi, npr. dojenje u trudnoci ili tandem. I zadnji prilog- cijepljenje, mislim da je to tema za jednu drugu emisiju.

Pitanje za one koje su gledale cijelu emisiju, jer sam propustila prvih 5 minuta, jeli bilo rijeci o tome gdje pedijatrica koja je gostovala u emisiji radi?

----------


## Švedica

Ak sam dobro zapamtila, u vinogradskoj

----------


## klamarica

Radi u Vinogradskoj. 

Rina, slažem se - o dojenju se već tako rijetko priča u medijima, i onda još tako malo pričaju o tome...

----------


## klamarica

Radi u Vinogradskoj. 

Rina, slažem se - o dojenju se već tako rijetko priča u medijima, i onda još tako malo pričaju o tome...

----------


## corny

I ja gledala na uranak. A dilema 100u1 ili ne još nije riješena... :/

----------


## frenki26

Propustila sam! Jel ima tko snimljeno da stavi na JuBiTo, rado bih pogledala prilog! Unaprijed zahvaljujem.   :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

%$%&$# frenki
sad sam trcala presaltavat a tamo nista   :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

i ja!   :Laughing:  
nakon sto sam opala s lopte!  :Laughing:

----------


## frenki26

Pardonček   :Embarassed:  !

----------


## Sun

evo za one koji nisu ulovili   :Smile:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPR13dL_M04
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxchQ7jhs_U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNB68rCLueU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fC_KxDjKVNs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOq2sAy4TXM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LseJrw_HFhs

 :D

----------

